# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  عرافة نمساوية تتنبأ بالمباراة النهائية في "يورو 2008"

## غسان

*
تنبأت عرافة نمساوية شهيرة بأن المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية "يورو 2008" التي تستضيفها النمسا وسويسرا الشهر المقبل ستكون بين منتخبي فرنسا والبرتغال.
ونقلت وكالة الأنباء النمساوية الجمعة عن العرافة روزالدينه هالر قولها "احتمالية فوز فرنسا باللقب تقترب من 90%"، فيما أشارت إلى أن منتخبي ألمانيا وإيطاليا لن يكونا من الفائزين في هذه البطولة التي تنطلق في الـ7 من حزيران المقبل. 

الغريب أن العرافة التي تعد من أشهر العرافات في النمسا ذكرت تصريحات مختلفة تماما قبل نحو أربعة أشهر، حيث أكدت آنذاك أن إيطاليا ستفوز ببطولة "يورو 2008". 

ولكن العرافة الشهيرة غيرت رأيها بعد "جلسات روحية جديدة" استشفت من خلالها أن لاعبا مهما في المنتخب الإيطالي لن يشارك في البطولة وهو ما يعزز من فرص فرنسا. 

وأكدت "الوسيطة" الروحية أن المنتخب الفرنسي يتمتع بـ"طاقة انتصار" كبيرة في حين أن قوة المنتخب الألماني لن تكون كافية للوصول إلى النهائي وحمل لقب البطولة، ولكنها ستكفيه فقط للوصول إلى دور الثمانية مع كرواتيا. وأضافت العرافة التي تقول إنها تنبأت بالعديد من الأحداث المهمة أن المنتخب الألماني يتمتع بقدرة على الإنجاز وسيحظى بفرصة طيبة في البطولة الأوروبية بعد المقبلة.
*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً غسان على الخبر

راح نشوف اذا كانت العرافة بتحك صح او لا

----------


## العالي عالي

تركيا كرواتيا او تشيك 

لا غير

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*واضحة فرنسا و الاردن واحنا اللي حنفووز*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عرافة  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ايطاليا بدون منافسه ؟؟

واتحداك يا عالي العالي  وانت عارف الفرق الي بشجعها عمر القرعان شو بتعمل !!


ع فكره انت مين بتشجع خلنا نتسلى فيك شوي ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايطاليا بدون منافسه ؟؟
> 
> واتحداك يا عالي العالي  وانت عارف الفرق الي بشجعها عمر القرعان شو بتعمل !!
> 
> 
> ع فكره انت مين بتشجع خلنا نتسلى فيك شوي ؟؟


العالي بشجع الحكم 

يا زلمة انا داري عنه و عن الفرق الفاشلة الي بشجعها 

قال كرواتيا و تشيك و تركيا 

احكي الطلياني يا عالي انت الكسبان

----------


## العالي عالي

> ايطاليا بدون منافسه ؟؟
> 
> واتحداك يا عالي العالي  وانت عارف الفرق الي بشجعها عمر القرعان شو بتعمل !!
> 
> 
> ع فكره انت مين بتشجع خلنا نتسلى فيك شوي ؟؟


راح تكون من نصيب فريق غير مرشح للفوز وراح تشوف  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

طيب انته مين بتشجع ؟؟
اعطيني اسم منتخب ؟؟

----------

